

Reddit in 10 Lines of Code  - drurly
http://www.drurly.com/blog/2012/06/26/reddit-in-10-lines-of-code/

======
joshstrange
I can't help but point out that "Code; More Code; Even More Code" counts as 3
lines in my book, not one.

Anyone can delete whitespace & newlines.... Guess what? jQuery, when minified,
is only "one" line but no one would every refer to jQuery as only being 1 line
of code.

All you have done is "Minified" someone else's code by hand... Not a very
useful skill.

